# Pipe Tobacco Review: McClelland Bulk No.925 (Nine 2 Five)



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

925 (sometimes referred to as “9-2-5″) is an air cured blend of Cavendish, Latakia, and Orientals. In the bag, it smells very much like a VaPer: sweet and earthy, despite the lack of Virginias in the blend. Upon lighting it, however, I swore I was smoking a burley blend, despite the lack of…well, burleys. The Orientals and the Cavendish tend to speak more loudly than the Latakia, which makes it a very one-dimensional blend.

Some purport it to be an appropriate substitution for Dunhill’s My Mixture 965, but my experience with the tobacco doesn’t play this out. Although the two blends are similar, 925 simply doesn’t have the Vitamin N content that 965 has. On the plus side, this means that 925 tends to smoke a bit cooler, with no bite or bitterness noted. I have been told that giving 925 some time alone (several months) will produce a result that is closer to the Dunhill blend.

As for 925: It’s tasty, but nothing that will make you do cartwheels around the yard. It draws the same from the front of the bowl to the finish, making it kind of like the mac n’ cheese of pipe tobacco: It’s comfort food that you can smoke.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Just wanted to add a couple of pics (the top one was my girlfriend's idea, and I love the way it turned out! I'm such a lucky man  ):










http://cigarhell.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/925_aa1.jpg?w=750&h=306


----------

